
Victory! ICANN Rejects .ORG Sale to Private Equity Firm Ethos Capital - bb611
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/04/victory-icann-rejects-org-sale-private-equity-firm-ethos-capital
======
detaro
previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23038637](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23038637)

